Ask HN: Would you like to join a Instagram alternative? - articlespub
======
stephenr
I make/buy nice food to eat it, not to take pictures of it and share with 8
billion strangers.

So that's a no, if it wasn't obvious.

------
jerrre
If there is no difference, there is no reason. What would be the difference?

~~~
articlespub
Nothing except you can add few more filters, basic image manipulation and add
links to the photos.

------
sky_projektor
Photographs are objects of past. Yes, if the alternative allows me to do what
best describes as the recording of the present age & share to all users.

------
onion2k
Not really.

~~~
articlespub
Thank you for your genuine reply.

Also, Huge fan of your work sir :) ooer.com

